# Some more random shrimp pics



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

What are they called? Nice pics btw


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are blue bees and rillis.


----------



## blossom112 (Jul 19, 2010)

As always beautiful photo's !


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the first one, really great shots though.


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice blue bee and rili.


----------

